
Working at Microsoft compared to Google compared to Yahoo - lupin_sansei
http://tastyresearch.wordpress.com/work-stories/
======
lupin_sansei
Quick summary: <http://tastyresearch.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/newchart.png>

